# +++ Türchen 5 +++



## Tenchion (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag Barsche am liebsten, wobei gegen nen schönen döbel oder rapfen auch nix einzuwenden ist


----------



## vermesser (5. Dezember 2022)

Hechte, dicht gefolgt von Rapfen und Forellen. Barsch ist Beifang ;-)


----------



## Angelklinge (5. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir ist es die Meerforelle, einfach ein geniealer Fisch.


----------



## BastE (5. Dezember 2022)

Immer ne schwere Entscheidung….Barsch und Forelle würde ich sagen!


----------



## Verstrahlt (5. Dezember 2022)

Bachforelle


----------



## chum (5. Dezember 2022)

1. Rapfen 2. Hecht 3. Bachforelle


----------



## rob (5. Dezember 2022)

am liebsten habe ich die aalrutten. weil sie einfach ganz besondere fische sind, die man nicht zu jeder zeit fängt…. lg rob


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2022)

Meerjungfrauen;-))


----------



## HerrZebra (5. Dezember 2022)

Wie auch auf meinem Profilbild zu sehen ist, der Hecht.


----------



## Thede (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag Barsch und Zander


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (5. Dezember 2022)

Absolut Karpfen


----------



## Spaßfischer (5. Dezember 2022)

Barsch


----------



## sprogoe (5. Dezember 2022)

Für mich ist es die Renke, wegen der höchst interessanten Angelmethode, aber auch wegen der Verwertung.
Besonders lecker finde ich selbst geräucherte Renke.


----------



## Bene MK1 (5. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten ist mir der Hecht


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Bitterling! 
Als Angel-Zielfisch eher der Karpfen. Und die Bafo. Wels auch.


----------



## Aalbändiger (5. Dezember 2022)

Pollack


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Dezember 2022)

ich überlege immer noch mal kurz


----------



## Nuesse (5. Dezember 2022)

Karausche oder Rotfeder .


----------



## litzbarski (5. Dezember 2022)

Meine Lieblingsfischart ist der Zander bzw. die Barschartigen

Andre


----------



## feko (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde alle Fische toll.
Nur der candiru ist mir suspekt.


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (5. Dezember 2022)

als passionierter Raubfischangler sage ich natürlich Tinca tinca 
traumhaft schön, kampfstark, was will man mehr, müsste ich echt mal wieder öfter drauf angeln


----------



## Racklinger (5. Dezember 2022)

Zur Zeit ganz klar die Brasse.


----------



## Ron73 (5. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar der Zander


----------



## Made90 (5. Dezember 2022)

Mein liebster Fisch ist die Schleie auf die ich mit Begeisterung angele


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich tue mich immer schwer damit, einen Fisch als den liebsten Fisch zu sehen.
Wenn ich allerdings bis zu meiner Kindheit zurückschaue, dann wird es doch der Hecht sein.


----------



## pikehunter (5. Dezember 2022)

In der absteigenden Reihenfolge Hecht, Zander, Schleie sind meine liebsten Fischarten.....


----------



## prinz1 (5. Dezember 2022)

Bin Karpfenangler und gehe auch gerne mit der Baitcast auf Raubfisch.

Jens


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar der Barsch 
Sind sie nicht schön?


----------



## Seele (5. Dezember 2022)

Schon wieder die Forelle und mein Abo bekommt wieder ein Jungangler


----------



## Mooskugel (5. Dezember 2022)

1. Hecht
2. Barsch
3. Forelle


----------



## STRULIK (5. Dezember 2022)

Auf jeden Fall der Zander.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde die Schleie am schönsten!


----------



## MichaG (5. Dezember 2022)

Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Forelle. Zwischen denen kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ‍


----------



## burlikomm (5. Dezember 2022)

Karpfen und Forellen sind mir am liebsten


----------



## Phoenix84 (5. Dezember 2022)

Zander und Barsch


----------



## FischerKing (5. Dezember 2022)

Als Alrounder kann ich mich da ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich festlegen. 

Aber Hechte sind immer gut, gibts fast überall, beißen gerne, machen Spaß & schmecken gut


----------



## Waidbruder (5. Dezember 2022)

Der Barsch. Ab 25 cm.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Dezember 2022)

Forellen


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (5. Dezember 2022)

Zander am lesbsten


----------



## Stippi68 (5. Dezember 2022)

Giebel


----------



## Luis2811 (5. Dezember 2022)

Der ist Hecht im Moment an erster Stelle im Sommer kann es aber auch mal die Bachforellen sein.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Dezember 2022)

Meist Barsch und Zander.


----------



## jupp4711 (5. Dezember 2022)

Schleie  Zander und alles was in Norwegen im Meer schwimmt !!


----------



## Frieder (5. Dezember 2022)

In den letzten Jahren ist der Barsch auf Platz 1 meiner Lieblingsfische vorgerückt.


----------



## masu1963 (5. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir kommt an erster Stelle die Schleie, gefolgt vom Aal und Barsch


----------



## Slappy (5. Dezember 2022)

Barsch und Schleie.


----------



## kuttenkarl (5. Dezember 2022)

Alle Weißfische, festlegen auf eine Art find ich schwierig.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Dezember 2022)

Dreimal dürft ihr raten ,
aber von den friedlichen ist es die Schleie …


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Dezember 2022)

Barsch und Forelle würde ich sagen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Dezember 2022)

Mittlerweile (grosse) Barsche. Twistern drauf macht irre Spass, 
Kämpfen gut und sind hervorragende Speisefische.

Petri! 
R. S.


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Dezember 2022)

Mein Favorit ist der Heilbutt (und ich freu mich schon wie Bolle auf den nächsten Norwegen-Trip).


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Dezember 2022)

Wie, ich soll mich auf eine Fischart festlegen??? 
Das geht ja garnicht egal was beißt Hauptsache Schuppen am A...


Gruß Frank


----------



## lukaschek1 (5. Dezember 2022)

eindeutig Barsch! lecker!


----------



## WobblerReiter (5. Dezember 2022)

Nase und Barbe weit vorne bei mir .


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (5. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 5
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425768
> *
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (5. Dezember 2022)

Der Zander natürlich


----------



## kingandre88 (5. Dezember 2022)

Meine Lieblingsfischart ist und bleibt immernoch der Aal


----------



## Double2004 (5. Dezember 2022)

Meerforelle


----------



## captn-ahab (5. Dezember 2022)

Barsch.

Da gibt es kein langes Überlegen.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (5. Dezember 2022)

Die Schleie, auch, wenn ich sie nur selten fange.


----------



## laraque (5. Dezember 2022)

Das ist sehr schwierig zu beantworten. Fische finde ich generell sehr spannende Lebewesen und ich freue mich über jeden Fang. Wenn ich genauer werden muss, würde ich den Schwerpunkt auf Raubfische setzen und dann Richtung Hecht oder Barsch tendieren.


----------



## 2taktnc19 (5. Dezember 2022)

Spannend zu angeln ist die Meerforelle ,aber die Barsche und Zander auch.


----------



## aristagon (5. Dezember 2022)

Barsche, inclusive Unterarten


----------



## rustaweli (5. Dezember 2022)

Grundeln.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Dezember 2022)

Lippfisch


----------



## uweosna (5. Dezember 2022)

Bachforelle


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Dezember 2022)

Dorsch


----------



## Localhorst (5. Dezember 2022)

Der Lachs


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Dezember 2022)

Meine liebste Fischart ist der Ukelei, denn mit dem fing vor vielen vielen Jahren alles an. 
Am liebsten beangelt wird von mir der Hornhecht


----------



## Paddi (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin ein raubfisch (zander/Barsch ) angler und halt gerne auch mal meerforelle


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. Dezember 2022)

Hering und Zander


----------



## davidhecht (5. Dezember 2022)

Hecht und Karpfen


----------



## bonobo (5. Dezember 2022)

Furzgrundel


----------



## Timbo78 (5. Dezember 2022)

Grundeln sind mir am liebsten, versüßen einem jeden Schneidertag


----------



## XGASTX (5. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
Rotauge und Aland,ab einer bestimmten Größe am leichten Gerät unvergesslich.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## FischFreund84 (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich freue mich über jeden Fisch und finde auch alle Fische irgendwie spannend. 
Besonders hervorheben würde ich aber Barsch, Zander und Schleie.


----------



## By-Tor (5. Dezember 2022)

Der Hecht


----------



## Niklas32 (5. Dezember 2022)

Brachsen mag ich sehr gern.


----------



## Mikaslav (5. Dezember 2022)

Dorsche und Wolfsbarsche .


----------



## Tricast (5. Dezember 2022)

Rotauge


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (5. Dezember 2022)

Barsch


----------



## nostradamus (5. Dezember 2022)

schleie...


----------



## Xeviltan (5. Dezember 2022)

Tinca Tinca


----------



## Ahven_ (5. Dezember 2022)

Für mich sind es ganz klar Barsche. Alleine schon die Farbkombination macht sie zu den schönsten Fischen.


----------



## nordfisching (5. Dezember 2022)

Der Rotbarsch ist ja so lecker.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar: Wels!


----------



## Maju (5. Dezember 2022)

Hecht, Zander, Forellen, Barsch, Renken, Karpfen........ach ich liebe sie alle. Jeder zu seiner Zeit und an seinem Gewässer


----------



## Inior (5. Dezember 2022)

Saibling


----------



## Ingenieux (5. Dezember 2022)

Meine Lieblingsfischart ist die Schleie.
Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## Ron73 (6. Dezember 2022)

Kann mal jemand Türchen 6 aufschließen


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand Türchen 6 aufschließen




Stecken geblieben


----------



## alter Neusser (6. Dezember 2022)

Tür 6 fällt aus wegen Bodennebel


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (6. Dezember 2022)

Der Gewinner lautet:
STRULIK 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN!


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Der Gewinner lautet:
> STRULIK
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN!




R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> R. S.


----------



## Vanner (6. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zu Gewinn.


----------



## kingandre88 (6. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch dem Gewinner


----------



## STRULIK (6. Dezember 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!
habe echt nicht erwartet


----------



## Mooskugel (6. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (6. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Astacus74 (7. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zu dienem Gewinn


Gruß Frank


----------

